# Slow Forum, SOrrry..



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow, I didn't want to upset people I like this forum and have not had time to check it out in a while. I don't want to look elsewhere, but the last time I was on here it just seemed more active. Sorry if I offended anyone, but I just noticed something and figured I would talk about it on a discussion forum, because thats what you do on a 'discussion forum' right? 

Have a good weekend!


----------



## mcotter (Nov 20, 2008)

*My vantage point and a question!*

I am really knew here, but not to message boards and certainly not to email (hundreds per day). I think that your original post not meant to be offensive, but put in the context of black and white (instead of spoken words) things can easily become misconstrued. When I read the post and responses, I can see both sides. The members here don't see this as an online site, instead the feel it is truly a community (which it is!) and defend their own. That is the great thing about these online communities, that we can have peers/friends/buddies that we may NEVER see yet know that we are party of something together. Really cool actually when it happens with a bunch of people who are just good salt of the earth people. (mutual love shooting stuff up is a real bonus!)

Now, just let it go. You have apologized.

Now the important question: WHAT WAS YOUR QUESTION ABOUT THE PPS? I justy bought one last week and want to know everything I can about the good, bad, and ugly of it.


----------

